# DSLR Upgrade



## tecboy (May 29, 2013)

I guess I have been posting a lot in this forum trying to get some understanding the camera gear.  I thought about upgrading lens, but doesn't seem right for me.  Everyone knows I have T3i.  I'm happy with my T3i.  It is a good entry level.  I'm not sure should I invest more money on better dslr for speed in shutter and manual.  I'm pretty much shoot everything.  I enjoy shooting cosplayers and fashion show.  I think speed maybe important to me, because I want to get a lot of pictures in short amount of times.  In fashion show or sporting event, I enjoy the challenge shooting faster subjects with telephoto lens.  Any help will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## SCraig (May 29, 2013)

This morning you wanted lenses, now it's a new body.  I'll say the same thing now that others said then: When you know exactly what a new body (or new lens) will do to improve your photographs, when you can state that I need [insert reason here] because [insert justification here], THEN you need to upgrade.  Just reading a little bit here and there is going to cost you money that you don't need to spend.  *YOU HAVE EVERYTHING THAT YOU NEED.  LEARN TO USE IT FULLY.*  You have only scratched the surface.


----------



## tecboy (May 29, 2013)

Okay, just want to improve my photography experiences.


----------



## SCraig (May 29, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Okay, just want to improve my experiences.



Then use what you have.  I'm serious.  Get out and use what you have.  The T3i is a fine body and it will do anything you want to do at this point.   Use it.  When you get to the point that you truly do need a better body then YOU will be the first one to know.  Same for lenses.  When you reach the point that the lens you have won't do what you want to do YOU will be the first to know and that is the time to look for a new one.

I've owned a lot of cameras and I've shot with a lot more that weren't mine.  The one thing I have never, ever seen included in the box with a new body is talent and ability.  Good equipment is important but the majority of a photograph is right there between your ears.  Improve that part of your photographs.  It will pay much higher dividends and you will see vastly more improvement than just throwing money at a new body or lens.

The more you shoot the more you learn.  Reading books and listening to others is great, and there is no substitute for knowledge.  Experience comes close though.  You can learn something from every single photograph that you shoot.  All you have to do is sit down and look at them and understand why things didn't turn out the way you expected them to.  Learn to understand what situations are going to cause exposure problems.  Learn how to use depth of field to compose your shots.  You have EVERYTHING that you need, and a lot more than many people do.  Make use of it.


----------



## tecboy (May 29, 2013)

Got it, thx


----------



## Light Guru (May 29, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Okay, just want to improve my photography experiences.



New camera gear will not improve your photography experience as much as truly understanding the exposure triangle, how light works and a constant study of composition.


----------



## nmoody (May 29, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Okay, just want to improve my photography experiences.



I would suggest these: Amazon.com: Scott Kelby&#39;s Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4 eBook: Scott Kelby: Kindle Store

They are an excellent resource for how to use a DSLR. They really helped me get a good base of knowledge to grow off of.


----------

